# Insurance



## Bigmoose (Oct 18, 2008)

I found this company for buisness insurance.  The up side is they are cheap.  Liability 300K-$150, 500K-$175, 1000K-$210.  The down side is when you sell more than $5,000 in product in a year they no longer cover you.  Sounds like a good starter insurance.  Feedback anyone?

http://www.insuremyhomebiz.com/index.asp

     Thanks everyone,
     Bruce

     Have you hugged a moose today?


----------



## malia (Nov 1, 2008)

Since I'm just starting to shop for insurance, what's out there? I have no idea, this is helpful!

Thanks,
Malia


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Malia,

     I just got my policy papers in the mail today from them.  I have signed up.  Give me a little time to look things over close and I'll let you know if I see anything that scares me.

     Bruce


----------



## carebear (Nov 2, 2008)

its RLI which is OK but only insures certain products (will do soap, won't do candles), only if you are working out of your house, and only up to a very limited amount of sales ($5,000 I think)


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 2, 2008)

> won't do candles


Yes, the whole *might burn your house down* thing will be a higher liability, no doubt :wink: .


----------



## carebear (Nov 2, 2008)

or someone else's...


----------



## malia (Nov 3, 2008)

I love candles.. my husband likes them as long as they never get lit. He's a Fire Fighter and said a lot of house fires are caused by candles. I just light them when he's working!

It's understandable why an insurance company would have a problem with that.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 22, 2009)

I just contacted them for a quote and they told me 239 for 300K and if I wanted 1M it would be 299.  I wonder if prices are different in different regions?  I wonder if I should just pay the extra for the Soapmaker's Guild?  At least then you can say your part of that?


----------



## Bnky (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been trying to get a quote for insurance for over 3 weeks now from a couple of insurance agents. One is an insurance broker I use who shops a number of companies.  If I do hear back from her, I'll post the information.  In the meantime, I am going into this one also.  Thanks, Bnky


----------

